# Chemo



## mmcmdl (Nov 28, 2021)

Started my 3 month treatments this past Tuesday . First couple of days I felt fine , the last couple have not been so fun . Tired , taste and smell has changed drastically . Can't watch the Hallmark movies the rest of my time off , I need to get outside .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 28, 2021)

Sending positive vibes your way!

My father-in-law finished his chemo treatments just before the pandemic hit.
Thankfully all went well.

I sincerely wish you the very best.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 28, 2021)

I can't watch the Hallmark at all.... so I feel your pain   

I find youtube helps better, I get to watch machining, political disclosure (fact checking), scientific stuff, humor, history..
Regular TV just bores me. I'd rather learn something.  Retaining it is another thing these days.


----------



## lordbeezer (Nov 28, 2021)

You have to go thru some bad to get to the good. I had stage 4 throat cancer before I went to doctor with much encouragement from wife and daughter. All teeth cut out. Feeding tube.port in chest for chemo. Radiation every day 5 months. Chemo every Tuesday 5 months. Yes taste and smell will change but will come back. Do the feeding tube if doctor recommended. I lost 80 pounds cause I would not use tube. But finally did. You MUST keep a very positive attitude. It’s hard on family too. You will get better.stay positive.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 28, 2021)

Stay strong my friend.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 28, 2021)

Hallmark Movies or Chemo? Is this really a choice? 

Sorry, the dark side of me coming out trying to send some humor your way. 

Thinking of you this week! Stay positive and know we are all pulling for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy (Nov 28, 2021)

I remember chemo well.  Had chemo and radiation at the same time.  I had throat cancer (and no I NEVER smoked) and the radiation closed my throat up and couldn't swallow and they put a feeding tube in my stomach.  That was about 10 years ago.  Most of my taste is gone, hearing affected a lot. It was a real *****, only thing as hard I've ever done as hard was Marine Corps boot camp.  But I made it through both of them.   Boot camp made me stronger, not sure if cancer did though.  But now most challenges in life seem trivial as compared to them.

One day at a time.  Everyday you wake up is a good day.  Find one thing you can accomplish each day no matter how small it is. To me accomplishing something makes me feel like I'm still useful.  

You tube is good for machining vids and old movies.  Not into hallmark


----------



## jbobb1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Stay tough and get well.
I had a good friend go through chemo. Watched him struggle, but it was obviously worth it. He's been in remission for almost 20 years!


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 1, 2021)

Been 9 days now without a beer , seems I lost my taste for it after my first treatment . It's nice outside today and I'm in the garage and getting thirsty . I'm going to test out my tastebuds ...................................if they are normal , I'll be back on .......................................







in a couple of days .


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 1, 2021)

Stay strong Dave!


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 1, 2021)

Hope you enjoy that beer.  
But if not... water is good too.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 1, 2021)

We'll be sending postitive thoughts your way - I hope that the horrors of Halmark don't dampen your day!


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 1, 2021)

Water or anything wet was a NO-NO for me when I did the colon Big C thing in '96
They did a resection and now I'm not quite so full of BS as I was prior to that is what folks said!!
Hang in there Bud and best of luck for a speedy recovery.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 1, 2021)

finsruskw said:


> Water or anything wet was a NO-NO for me when I did the colon Big C thing in '96
> They did a resection and now I'm not quite so full of BS as I was prior to that is what folks said!!
> Hang in there Bud and best of luck for a speedy recovery.


they didn't want you drinking water?
how would you stay hyrdrated?????


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 1, 2021)

No, not that, it's just that being around anything high in humidity would make me sick as a dog, like stepping out side on a foggy morning, or drizzle or taking a shower. Could not stand bringing a glass of water up to my face for some darn reason. It was weird.
Milk, juice or the like, no issue, especially tap water, like there was something in it that I could smell or something.
Hold a wet washcloth to my face....would darn near make me puke.
Was doing 5 days chemo straight then 2 weeks off for what seemed like forever.
The 3rd week I ws pretty well back to norman then it would start all over again the next week and so on.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 1, 2021)

Is pot legal


mmcmdl said:


> Started my 3 month treatments this past Tuesday . First couple of days I felt fine , the last couple have not been so fun . Tired , taste and smell has changed drastically . Can't watch the Hallmark movies the rest of my time off , I need to get outside .


Do you have THC dispensers there?
A gummy can help give you an appetite while you get some rest.
I hear they offer some powerful options of smoking weed as well.

Hey, don't judge.
 It's becoming very acceptable in todays world.
I don't partake, it makes me stupider , but I certainly understand if it helps.


----------



## lordbeezer (Dec 1, 2021)

I couldn’t eat or drink anything after couple treatments. For 5 months. Ice cream tasted like hair ball. 1st thing I could eat was ritz crackers and salsa. Ate like a crazy person. Still am. Your taste buds will go back to working shortly after treatment ends. You have to have protein and liquid intake to stay strong. And a positive attitude. Good luck with your treatments.


----------



## lordbeezer (Dec 1, 2021)

Should have added my treatments lasted 5 months so you wouldn’t be thinking gonna be along time before taste comes back.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm a cancer survivor, and cannabis helped me a lot, if nothing else it'll make you feel better. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## alloy (Dec 2, 2021)

It's been well over 10 years now after chemo and radiation and I've never gained my taste back.  Sadly water and beer taste the same to me. I can taste salty things mostly.


----------



## lordbeezer (Dec 2, 2021)

Knowing how happy I was when I could eat some stuff I hate that your taste hasn’t returned as before. But we’re both above dirt. Been 7 years for me. Check ups every 6 months. Couple scares. Biopsy’s. Hate having cameras run up my nose and down my throat but could be worse.


----------



## brino (Dec 2, 2021)

@mmcmdl,

Stay strong Dave!
You obviously have many friends here in your corner, and many of them are also survivors.

One day at a time, and focus on the good parts; the fun, the family, and even the tools if you have the strength.

All of my good wishes and thoughts are with you too!

Brian


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 2, 2021)

The beers tasted as they should .   Terrible , as they were Genesees !  I limited myself to two , but the two were better than nothing . Off to my second treatment in 30 minutes . We'll see how this one goes .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 2, 2021)

So far so good .  Dehydrated as usual , need to drink more water next time . They had to stick me 4 times !


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 2, 2021)

Stay strong and good luck old Dave.


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 3, 2021)

The 3rd week of my treatments each time around was the only week I really felt decent enough to do anything.
My son took over the truck while I was in treatment and during the 3rd week I was able to hit the road with him for a few days that week which led to some quality time with him and some good memories.
The Drs wanted me on a hi fiber diet which included prune juice which, as you might imagine, led to some interesting searches for rest areas during those weeks!!
Only other issue was I had to have blood work done each Monday and fax the results back to the oncology dept as part of a study group for the Mayo Clinic. Finding a clinic or hospital with the rig was sometimes a challenge!
This was the spring and summer of 1996.
Here's wishing you a speedy recovery and happy holiday season with your family


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey Thanks Fin . Hopefully I'll have some time to get back into the Cubbies .   Best wishes to you .


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 3, 2021)

Worked on my 882 yesterday.
Made up a new driveshaft for it and used my new 5C collet and square block.
First I installed the old one, bumped up against my stop bolted to the table
then located the original holes using a bit in the quill inserted into the holes to log the distances between holes on the DRO. two different sized holes, 1/4" and one #7 bit.
Then put in the new blank and drilled away!!
Worked like a champ and got rid of some of the wobblies in the Cub driveline with tighter couplings all around.
I really need to investigate the chance of bushing some back to correct dimensions if possible.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2021)

I used to make and sell the driveline guards for the supers years back . That rag joint would bust and tear up everybody's rear ends . I just made up a loop and went thru the frames , sold quite a few of them on OCC . I think I need to get back into that type of work .


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 3, 2021)

I put double rags on each end.
We also make some cub parts and sell on E-bay
Seller ID is finsrus
Have had fair luck
Here's one of them








						IH-489622-r1 Cub Cadet narrow frame lift bracket  pkg W/FREE SHIPPING!!  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for IH-489622-r1 Cub Cadet narrow frame lift bracket  pkg W/FREE SHIPPING!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2021)

Cool ! I may have to look for my old fixtures .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2021)

The only yellow sitting in the driveway at the moment is an 1812 . Good looking low hour tractor .......................................maybe a keeper .


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 3, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> The only yellow sitting in the driveway at the moment is an 1812 . Good looking low hour tractor .......................................maybe a keeper .


We are going to do a Command 23 swap into my 1872 this winter and look for a 60" Haban to hang on it for cemetery duty next spring.
There is a low hour 2072 with that deck now on C/L for 1500 in MN
May check into that, keep the deck and flip the tractor.

Later, gotta get busy


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 6, 2022)

Session three started today . 8 hours , 10 minutes sitting in a chair hooked up to IVs . Felt like a machine tool with pneumatics controlling it with all the attached lines . No ill effects yet . 3 more sessions to go , being done in February . Then the fun really begins .


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 6, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Session three started today . 8 hours , 10 minutes sitting in a chair hooked up to IVs . Felt like a machine tool with pneumatics controlling it with all the attached lines . No ill effects yet . 3 more sessions to go , being done in February . Then the fun really begins .


Stay strong mate!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 6, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Stay strong mate!


Oh , I am and thanks Dave . I'll get thru this without long lasting issues I hope . I'll be the 3rd one in my small group at work that has had this procedure done . They are doing good and are helping/guilding me thru the process .


----------



## rabler (Jan 6, 2022)

I've been on hormone therapy (sometimes called a mild form of chemo) for four years. Ugh.  Dr. said side effects are "fatigue, weight gain, and cognitive impairment".  I told him great, when I was a kid "fat, dumb and lazy" was a real insult, and that's what you told me, using big medical terms,  I had to look forward to.

They suggested three years to life.  I'm going for 5 years then quitting as long as there is no evidence of recurrence.  One more year to go.

Glad to hear no ill effects yet!


----------



## Aukai (Jan 6, 2022)

Got you on my mind


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 6, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Got you on my mind


And visa versa . Just saw a pic of an old Mustang on here . How are the cars coming along ? Haven't seen any pics lately , and you know ...........*.I like pics !*


----------



## Aukai (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm practicing my macheening


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 6, 2022)

Aukai said:


> I'm practicing my macheening



LMAO ! Once you can spell it , you IS one !


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 7, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers my friend.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 27, 2022)

Session #7 is over today . One more to go next Thursday . Hope my taste buds heal up soon , I'm getting thirsty .


----------



## alloy (Jan 27, 2022)

I do hope your taste buds come back, but after 10 years now mine are the same.  I can't tell beer from water.

The thing I can taste most is salt.

I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 27, 2022)

alloy said:


> I do hope your taste buds come back, but after 10 years now mine are the same. I can't tell beer from water.
> 
> The thing I can taste most is salt.


So this is what I'm experiencing now also .


----------



## alloy (Jan 27, 2022)

So this is what I'm experiencing now also .    I'm so sorry.    Bottom line is I'm still alive and here to talk about it.  Just like my stroke and it's affects on me, you will adjust. I've not had a beer since chemo 10 years ago.  Can't taste it, why drink it.  I've found other things to spend my money on.    Life is different now for both of us.  I'm thankful to be alive.  Yesterday my wife had a melanoma spot removed off her back, and a mass from under her arm.  They found the mass yesterday morning, so did it too. We were at the hospital from 6am to 7:30pm. Long day.  We won't know the results for 10 days on the mass.  Today I can't keep her down.  Wants to go back to work next week on monday.  Doc said maybe go back on feb 7th.  She's not happy about that.  I won't let her drive with the oxy pain meds in her.  She says she's dizzy.  Wanted to go out and rake leaves today, give her an inch and she takes a mile.  Hard to keep her down.    Keep your chin up, it gets better believe me.


----------



## rabler (Jan 27, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> LMAO ! Once you can spell it , you IS one !


Maybe you can get them to change the name of this site to "Hobby Macheenist"!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 27, 2022)

At least get some tee shirts printed up .


----------



## alloy (Jan 27, 2022)

Maybe you can get them to change the name of this site to "Hobby Macheenist"! 

I knew a guy years ago that started a small cnc shop.   He showed me his new business cards he had specially made. 

Said

"Marvin Rainey. CNC Maching"


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 27, 2022)

We had a guy that had shirts made up down at Unilever . 

Rember where you work .  They became our go to uniform shirts !


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 28, 2022)

Hang in there!!
Being upright and still facing forward is the most important!
Just think, if you can't taste nothin' and if you are a bit overweight.......
Well........!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 4, 2022)

Update . Finished my last session yesterday finally . Have to say I've had a very hard time these past two weeks with aches and pains , dehydration but mostly ...............................................constipation . They blame it on the pills you have to take . I know , TMI . But , over all these years of hearing " you're full of it " , I would have to agree these past 2 weeks . Anyways , I made it thru it and am looking forward to feeling better over these next few weeks . And FWIW , I'll still be " full of $hit " ...............................just not literally . Gotta get my game face back on .


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 4, 2022)

PRUNE JUICE!!
Ask me how I know!!


----------



## jwmelvin (Feb 4, 2022)

Dave, that’s great that you’re through the treatments. My thoughts with you for recovery.


----------



## Manual Mac (Feb 4, 2022)

Preemptive laxative.
when I had my new knee I didn’t shi* for 10 days. Honest.
eventually he knee became secondary to the constipation.


----------



## WCraig (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm sure you know, but dehydration and constipation are related!  More water!!

I started my chemo almost exactly a year ago.  Did 5 cycles over 4 months.  Still have minor side effects but being on the right side of the grass seems like a good tradeoff.    OTOH, I know a guy with 'chemo brain'.  He has a PhD in Math and was hugely successful in corporate finance.  At times now, he can't find the words he wants to say in a simple conversation.  Other times, all is fine.  Very weird but at least his medical team has gotten him connected with some top neurology people.

And I'm still taking a laxative every second day.  Never, ever took one before my surgery.

Craig


----------



## rabler (Feb 4, 2022)

Miralax or it’s generic cousins works well.  Mix it with gatorade.


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 4, 2022)

I made a change in diet after my bought with colon cancer in '96 and went
with a high fiber diet.

My wife makes excellent bran muffins and along with switching to high fiber cereals and going with ditching white bread in favor of multi-grain and wheat bread, lots of beans and other foods high in fiber mad a huge difference.

Thanks to this I can probably count the times I have been constipated since then as being few and far between.


----------



## RandyWilson (Feb 4, 2022)

Sugar-free candies. That will fix you right up.


----------



## tjb (Feb 4, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Update . Finished my last session yesterday finally . Have to say I've had a very hard time these past two weeks with aches and pains , dehydration but mostly ...............................................constipation . They blame it on the pills you have to take . I know , TMI . But , over all these years of hearing " you're full of it " , I would have to agree these past 2 weeks . Anyways , I made it thru it and am looking forward to feeling better over these next few weeks . And FWIW , I'll still be " full of $hit " ...............................just not literally . Gotta get my game face back on .


----------



## lordbeezer (Feb 4, 2022)

Lactalose is what doctors gave me when I got so stopped up from treatment. Bloodied all my finger nails trying to dig out concrete. When Lactalose started working it didn’t stop for days.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 4, 2022)

If all else fails a 1" roughing end mill should do the trick. Mike


----------



## alloy (Feb 4, 2022)

When I had throat cancer I couldn't swallow and had a feeding tube in my stomach. I hated that thing. I would take Gatorade and put in the syringe and squeeze it in me.  I could swish something around in my mouth, but swallowing was impossible.  

I hope you get better quickly.  I also remember the constipation from the oxy they gave me.  I quit the pain meds long before they said to then at the end they wanted to put my in a drug rehab program because if the amount I was taking. They insisted on rehab. I told them look at when I last filled that med.  They decided I didn't need to go. They couldn't believe I quit cold turkey. The drug made me a space cadet, didn't like that at all.   I would have though they kept up with what I was taking instead of going to all the trouble in setting up rehab when I didn't need it.

As I said before, it gets better.  Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 4, 2022)

Hope all stays well from now on


----------



## mikey (Feb 4, 2022)

So glad to hear you're past this one, Dave. I hope the response to treatment results in many, many more years for you. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lordbeezer (Feb 4, 2022)

I hated the feeding tube with a passion. But after losing 86 pounds it got to be a necessity. Couldn’t put water. Anything in my mouth for 5 months. But it passed with time. Salsa and ritz crackers were the bomb. Ate jar after jar.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 4, 2022)

lordbeezer said:


> Lactalose is what doctors gave me when I got so stopped up from treatment. Bloodied all my finger nails trying to dig out concrete. When Lactalose started working it didn’t stop for days.


That poison they give you for a colonoscopy prep should do the trick.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 4, 2022)

Stay STRONG, when the treatments are over you'll be and feel fine.


----------



## Navy Chief (Feb 4, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> That poison they give you for a colonoscopy prep should do the trick.


Magnesium Citrate....

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy (Feb 4, 2022)

lordbeezer said:


> I hated the feeding tube with a passion. But after losing 86 pounds it got to be a necessity. Couldn’t put water. Anything in my mouth for 5 months. But it passed with time. Salsa and ritz crackers were the bomb. Ate jar after jar.


Toward the end of my treatment I was in the eye doctors one day and the plug on end of my feeding tube had broken from use and I'd stuck some kind of plug in it. 

The plug fell out and my liquid feeding solution I had to use ran all over the front of my pants and down my leg.  I had to walk out past everyone with that all over me.

I told the doctor that day to remove the damn thing and I'd eat regularly to matter how much  it hurt.  They freaked out thinking I wanted to die since I said that.

I'd lost so much weight they refused to take it out, so a week later I went in to be weighed.  Was in the winter and had a really big coat on.  Being a machinist I had lots of scrap materials around.  I found two 3/4" think steel plates I put in my coat pockets and a smaller 1/2" ones in my back pocket and every bit of change we had in our piggy bank in my front pockets  They were happy I'd gained to much weight, had no idea how I'd done it.  The feeding tube came out the next day.

Never underestimate a determined machinist.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 5, 2022)

Back from my check up from the cancer doc . Everything got removed . The chemo shrank the tumor down to .8 mm before bladder and prostate removal . So it has been 4 weeks since surgery , starting to feel stronger and get back into some sort of routine . Getting rid of stuff and working out in the yard is my normal routine .   Nothing said about returning to work so it's in the air as to what will happen . I'm putting out a big THANKS to all for the past well wishes . Let the games continue .


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 5, 2022)

That is GREAT news. I know you'll be fine, keep your spirits high.


----------



## finsruskw (Apr 5, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Back from my check up from the cancer doc . Everything got removed . The chemo shrank the tumor down to .8 mm before bladder and prostate removal . So it has been 4 weeks since surgery , starting to feel stronger and get back into some sort of routine . Getting rid of stuff and working out in the yard is my normal routine .   Nothing said about returning to work so it's in the air as to what will happen . I'm putting out a big THANKS to all for the past well wishes . Let the games continue .


*ALL RIGHT!!!!!.

*


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 5, 2022)

I’m really happy to hear that you are improving Dave, and it sounds like a positive report from your doctor.


----------



## koenbro (Apr 5, 2022)

Awesome news!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just for fun (Apr 5, 2022)

That's great news!


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 5, 2022)

Gosh that’s good news Dave!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wachuko (Apr 5, 2022)

Great news Dave!! 

Question is, can you taste the beer again?  Or is that gone?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 5, 2022)

Some good news for a change. Now stop messing about in the yard and go make some chips.

I'm glad you are getting better Dave.

-Michael-


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 5, 2022)

That's the best kind of news!


----------



## brino (Apr 5, 2022)

Fantastic news!

Brian


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 5, 2022)

That's great to hear. Wouldn't be the same around here without you. Cheers, Mike


----------



## WobblyHand (Apr 5, 2022)

Terrific news!  Keep up with whatever the doc says, as it seems to be working.

Bruce


----------



## Aukai (Apr 5, 2022)

Glad your on the mend  great news.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 5, 2022)

Now that you are getting back to normal tell us what machine or tools are you thinking of buying for the shop.    it is a part healing process.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 5, 2022)

Ken from ontario said:


> Now that you are getting back to normal tell us what machine or tools are you thinking of buying for the shop.  it is a part healing process.


An entire shop !   I hope to heal quick .


----------

